# Amniotic fluid



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello lovely midwives !!
I'm 35+6 today and have been for a scan and check, and all was fine except for an ongoing transverse lie and excessive amniotic fluid (AFI 28 .... it was 22 at last scan 2 weeks ago).  I have made the mistake of doing the proverbial internet search and seen all the nasty potential causes of polyhydramnios (e.g. fetal abnormalities) so I am a bit scared now.  The baby was measuring fine and there was no evidence of obstructions in the stomach etc on the scan.

However, I can't seem to find a definition of what mild polyhydramnios, as opposed to moderate or severe is, ie is 28 still mild or is it moderate ?  Do you know, ie is there a chart I can look at ?
I was supposed to have my section at 38+5 but the consultant may well bring it forward now to 37 weeks (next week !!!!) if a further scan next week shows similar high levels.
Advice will be most welcome !!
Thank you !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know of any charts to look at for measuring fluid, but I have seen levels
much higher than 28, with no abnormalities, so please try not to worry. It's possible that it could be associated with your history this pregnancy and your body is producing a little bit more than is needed. It's a very positive sign that no obstruction was seen on the scan, try to keep relaxed for these last few weeks (or days eek!!) of peace, everything will be fine,

let me know how things go!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Thank you so much Emilycaitlin,

You always reassure me !!
I did later find a guideline on the internet, from some British (I think) study of preterm labour and it's correlation with polyhydramnios, and it said:

mild: 25-30
moderate: 30.1 - 35
severe: > 35.1

I do think I had it last time too.  I wasn't being scanned but the community m/w's were saying I was measuring big and that DD was going to be at least 9.5 lbs, and she was only 7lbs 11oz.  I also have an earlier record from my 1st pregnancy that at about 28 weeks I had an AFI of 23.

I am being checked again next week for diabetes and also have another scan, and had all blood tests done yesterday (Torch, pre-ecalmpsia etc), so I know I am being well looked after, but could have done without this final blip !!!!  On the internet it says only 1 in 100 pregancies have polyhydramnios.

Thanks you so much and I see that you were replying to emails in the middle of the night !!  You nughty girl, you are far too good for us.     You should have been getting your beauty sleep !

Lots of love,

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

It would take a lot more than a bit of sleep to sort out beauty for me!!!!!


----------

